

PaidContent’s Rafat Ali Speaks - Here’s Who’s Next… (AOL to buy TechCrunch?) - nickb
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20080711/paidcontents-rafat-ali-speaks-so-heres-whos-next/

======
rokhayakebe
Moconews.net is a great source of content for those who are in the Mobile
sector. I would assume their audience is made off executives, developers and
other key players in that particular industry.

ContentSutra focuses on tech- related news in India where I believe the middle
class accounts for 200 million people. ContentSutra could grow into its own
network of news channel in India.

Techcrunch could sell itself anywhere around 50M. They could also raise
capital to hire more writers and expand their network.

